# stockage ipad



## johndu13 (14 Octobre 2015)

bonjour , 

ma femme possède un ipad 16go
mais elle possède 25 go de photo

que puis je faire pour les visionner en local  ou online  ?


merci 

ps/j'avais déjà poser la question mais je retrouve plus ce post


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

johndu13 a dit:


> ps/j'avais déjà poser la question mais je retrouve plus ce post


C'est simple, il te suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de tes messages pour en voir la liste, et c'est bien ce message... http://forums.macg.co/threads/stockage-ipad.1265340


----------



## johndu13 (14 Octobre 2015)

merci 

du coup si tu peux virer ce post


----------

